# Retiring Soon, Now to Find the Place



## MadMorf (Jun 22, 2012)

The girlfriend and I are both in our early 50's and will be retiring in about 4 years.

We're starting to look around for where we'll go when we've retired so, we're trying to narrow down the entire world into a short list...Maybe 6 to 10 places to check out...

I have traveled the world a bit, but she has been stuck in the US.

Our lists look like this, but we're both good travelers and very adaptable...

Me:
------
Italy, Spain, Greece, Switzerland, Thailand, India, Canada, Germany, France and recently Croatia and Bulgaria.

She:
---------
Italy, Spain, Greece, France, India, Central America

Not planning to "work" per se, but I am a painter and would prefer places that can inspire me to produce...

At this point, since we don't have an unlimited amount of time or money, we're looking for suggesstions of places to start with good likelyhood of success...

It's also likely that we'll bounce from place to place a bit, 6 months to 2 years in any one place, unless we're just completely smitten...

Because we'll be on mostly fixed incomes, cost of living is important, but not the only factor...

So, any suggestions?
Any place you've been that just blew you away or that you couldn't bear to leave?
Any places you wouldn't go back to again if someone paid you?
Any surprisingly bad or surprisingly good places?

Thanks in advance!
MadMorf


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

What a great, fresh and warm post. You're not looking for work (You're out of the starting blocks in a flash already . . .). You intend spending 6 months to 2 years in wherever you can be "wowed"

You enjoy inspirational painting (better again, your'd mid race is flashy also). Then check out Mojacar Pueblo or Mojacar Playa in Costa Almeria especially for autumn, winter, spring (warmest and driest area of mainland Spain) and terrific for inspirational painting. Barcelona, Madrid, Seville, Granada, San Sebastian can also be inspirational.

Your end race (as in trip to Spain) will pose no problems for you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leper said:


> What a great, fresh and warm post. You're not looking for work *(You're out of the starting blocks in a flash already* . . .). You intend spending 6 months to 2 years in wherever you can be "wowed"
> 
> You enjoy inspirational painting (better again, your'd mid race is flashy also). Then check out Mojacar Pueblo or Mojacar Playa in Costa Almeria especially for autumn, winter, spring (warmest and driest area of mainland Spain) and terrific for inspirational painting. Barcelona, Madrid, Seville, Granada, San Sebastian can also be inspirational.
> 
> Your end race (as in trip to Spain) will pose no problems for you.


apart from the visa issue.................


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> apart from the visa issue.................


Spain's economy is going down the tubes rapidly (perhaps faster than most realise?). I dont think an artist even from the USA will have problems with a visa for Spain. 

When the full truth of Spain's economy is known, believe me they will welcome anybody from anywhere. (If you think I'm wrong, have a look at Ireland where now Irish passports (not just mere visas) are being dished out to nearly anybody who will provide jobs).

I was in a group of tourists some weeks ago in Barcelona where we visited the Financial District and the tour guide spoke glowingly of Spain's rich economy and its mighty financial establishements and she could not understand us Irish tourists nearly laughing her off the coach because she was so brainwashed.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leper said:


> Spain's economy is going down the tubes rapidly (perhaps faster than most realise?). I dont think an artist even from the USA will have problems with a visa for Spain.
> 
> When the full truth of Spain's economy is known, believe me they will welcome anybody from anywhere. (If you think I'm wrong, have a look at Ireland where now Irish passports (not just mere visas) are being dished out to nearly anybody who will provide jobs).
> 
> I was in a group of tourists some weeks ago in Barcelona where we visited the Financial District and the tour guide spoke glowingly of Spain's rich economy and its mighty financial establishements and she could not understand us Irish tourists nearly laughing her off the coach because she was so brainwashed.


I don't agree Leper.
What they should be doing and what they should have done isn't what is happening nor what has happened. 
If they haven't put into place some kind of easier framework for non eu citizens to get a visa already then I'm afraid it's too late. They are getting rid of civil servants, reducing wages, hours and staff so there will be less staff for more work. They won't be able to implement changes. The many people with US nationality who want to spend their bucks in Spain won't be able to.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't agree Leper.
> What they should be doing and what they should have done isn't what is happening nor what has happened.
> If they haven't put into place some kind of easier framework for non eu citizens to get a visa already then I'm afraid it's too late. They are getting rid of civil servants, reducing wages, hours and staff so there will be less staff for more work. They won't be able to implement changes. The many people with US nationality who want to spend their bucks in Spain won't be able to.




it IS possible to get resident/long stay visas for Spain as a US citizen, always has been - but there are certain financial requiremnts & I can't see that they are likely to lower those requirements at a time when the country has to be even more certain that someone coming to live here as a retiree can support themselves without working


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it IS possible to get resident/long stay visas for Spain as a US citizen, always has been - but there are certain financial requiremnts & I can't see that they are likely to lower those requirements at a time when the country has to be even more certain that someone coming to live here as a retiree can support themselves without working


Yes, I didn't mean to imply that US citizens can't get visas for Spain. They can. But they are difficult to get because of the requirements they need to fill, because of the paper work, and because of the conflicting information available from Spanish and maybe American sources. What I wanted to say is that if they are difficult to get now they are possibly going to be even more difficult to get in the future because of problems processing the papers on the Spanish side, due to cuts in government departments.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I didn't mean to imply that US citizens can't get visas for Spain. They can. But they are difficult to get because of the requirements they need to fill, because of the paper work, and because of the conflicting information available from Spanish and maybe American sources. What I wanted to say is that if they are difficult to get now they are possibly going to be even more difficult to get in the future because of problems processing the papers on the Spanish side, due to cuts in government departments.


ah yes, I see what you mean now - only one coffee so far & not enough sleep........


I'm in agreement with you - while it _might_ be a good idea to make it easier (with lower financial requirements) for non-EU citizens to get residency visas, it's unlikely to happen, as you say, because of the very reasons you give


however I'm not entirely sure that it _would be _a good idea

Spain might just end up with more people here who can barely support themselves, who are then working on the black ........and so the cycle continues......


anyway - this doesn't answer the OP


:focus:

as Leper says - there are many wonderful parts of Spain to move to

but as you & I have mentioned - a visa needs to be sorted out or lots of travelling around is going to happeneing


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MadMorf said:


> Because we'll be on mostly fixed incomes, cost of living is important, but not the only factor...
> 
> So, any suggestions?
> Any place you've been that just blew you away or that you couldn't bear to leave?
> ...


Check out the Atlantic coast, the Costa de la Luz around Cadiz. Cost of living is cheaper than the Mediterranean costas and the beaches are much nicer. If you're not bothered about being by the sea, come inland to the _pueblos blancos_ of the Sierra de Cadiz; even cheaper to live (rent a 2-bed townhouse for €300 a month) and I promise you will never run out of inspiration for your painting.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live on the island of El Hierro, one of the Canary Islands. I am retired here with the Boss Lady, neither of us would want to live anywhere else, other than the Canarian Archipelago. The climate here is very agreeable, the local people are incredibly friendly, crime is minimal and the cost of living is far cheaper than the U.K. 

I have travelled the world, crossed the vast oceans, circumnavigated the globe, I would not want to visit ever again, Egypt, India, or the Persian Gulf, too hot, too dirty, too much poverty and in places too many thieves.

I am not an artist, I do not paint, however I do take photographs and the below link will take you to this small Island of El Hierro.


----------



## MadMorf (Jun 22, 2012)

I appreciate all of the input!

It is possible that we will be venturing over later this year to check out the area between Barcelona and Cadiz...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MadMorf said:


> I appreciate all of the input!
> 
> It is possible that we will be venturing over later this year to check out the area between Barcelona and Cadiz...


Barcelona to Cádiz???!!!
To a European that's a h u g e area.
I suppose to an America/ Australian/ Chinese person that ain't nothin' Mama!!
Seriously, I don't know how long you'll be here for, but if you only did Barcelona to Alicante you'd have at least 20 places on the coast to see and then the inland places, let's say 10. Some places you'll probably be able to say yes or no to pretty quickly. With some, a quick tour may be enough. Other times you'll need to spend a while in the place, see different areas in the town, found out house prices, look at the shops etc
Barcelona to Cádiz seems to big an area to me.


----------



## MadMorf (Jun 22, 2012)

Heh, I drive that far in a day to visit my daughter for the weekend! 

Seriously though, I just threw that out because we had been talking about flying into Barcelona. I hadn't really thought about the distance...

I think we're most interested in the area of the triangle described by Madrid, Alicante and Cadiz...

But since we have not actually been there yet, how can we know for certain?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MadMorf said:


> Heh, I drive that far in a day to visit my daughter for the weekend!
> 
> Seriously though, I just threw that out because we had been talking about flying into Barcelona. I hadn't really thought about the distance...
> 
> ...


Yes, we see distance differently I think!! Even so, what I was trying to say is that although you could drive that distance if you wanted to, realistically you wouldn't have enough time to take places in on a 2 week holiday. Some towns / areas you can see in a couple of hours and some deserve a couple of days to get the feel of them. However maybe you're thinking of spending a month or more over here???
Of course it's up to you two, but you're making a big decision here. I'd take my time over it. I suppose one of the best ways is to just get in the car and drive to the next town


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with Pesky, how are you get a feel for the place if you are in the car most of the time? You might get to see lots of sights but you won't get much chance to discover Spain's greatest asset - its people!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Like Alcalaina, I paint, at least when my eyes are up to it. However unlike Alcalaina, I am more inland in a small village in the mountains of Sierra Sur de Jaén. I am constantly finding new bits of scenery - for pics of some of my local area look at my albums. 

As far as painting is concerned, you need to identify what is your 'thing' - if you like burned out colours then go for the South East corner (Almería area) or the central plateau (Madrid) If you want lots of greens, dramatic seascapes then the North West (Galicia). Half and half then the South West (Cádiz) or North East (Barcelona). Of course in all parts of Spain you will find plenty of history ranging from prehistoric through neolithic, Roman, Vandals et al, Moorish, re-conquest, modern, etc. Nature abounds with lots of wild-life (don't expect to find many bears though) especially if you move away from the coasts and the tourist areas.

Cost of living is much lower inland but you will find that language becomes more important farther away fram the tourist areas. I started planning for our retirement move some five or six years before it happened and, like you, I had a number of countries/continents in my list of possibles. While I had a fancy for Spain I gave the other possibilities a chance. The others ruled themselves out for various reasons (crime/violence levels, cost of health care, high taxation, would pension increase each year or be fixed at the starting level, people, culture, etc....) so we ended up with Spain although Portugal was another possibility high on the list but SWMBO ruled that out ("I don't want to learn another language at my age")

We have lived here 3½ years and we are exceedingly happy.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

*A couple of weeks ago, EU governments adopted a measure that would allow them to reintroduce border controls, “when the control of an external border is no longer assured due to external circumstances” – a vague phrase which allows countries to impose controls more or less whenever they like*

Maybe this is relevant?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> *A couple of weeks ago, EU governments adopted a measure that would allow them to reintroduce border controls, “when the control of an external border is no longer assured due to external circumstances” – a vague phrase which allows countries to impose controls more or less whenever they like*
> 
> Maybe this is relevant?


That could well be relevant Mary.
I'm interested. where does it come from?
(I vaguely remember seeing something like this (I was speed-reading my RSS news feeds at the time ), but didn't bookmark for future reference).


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

On the subject of painting....
I used to paint a lot, but soon ran out of landscapes in our local area. Once you have seen one valley full of olive trees you have seen many ).
Now people and buildings, that's another thing.
In which case, take a visit to Granada City - loads of interesting buildings (not just the Alhambra...) and many interesting people to fill your scenes.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MadMorf said:


> Heh, I drive that far in a day to visit my daughter for the weekend!


What you will have to allow for is the fact that Spain is not concreted over and the number and speed of roads here is vastly different. This is no bad thing since driving here is much more pleasant and relaxed. I can drive to Granada on the N432 in the "rush hour" a distance of about 70km and only encounter maybe 20 - 30 vehicles until I get as far as the circunvalación. This means that a journey you might think will only take a couple of hours could take almost all day especially if you get stuck behind something. For holiday next year we are thinking of driving across to Portugal (the main road N432 from Granada passes just about 3 km away) it is 816 km but I know that this will take a very long day (12-13 hours) so we'll break it up and make a two day tour out of it and visit a couple of places on the way.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Solwriter said:


> On the subject of painting....
> I used to paint a lot, but soon ran out of landscapes in our local area. Once you have seen one valley full of olive trees you have seen many ).
> Now people and buildings, that's another thing.
> In which case, take a visit to Granada City - loads of interesting buildings (not just the Alhambra...) and many interesting people to fill your scenes.


You've hardly got any olive trees - try here! How I long for a bit of mixed woodland! 

But seriously, I was only commenting this morning that with the mountains and our latitude, the vista from our house changes throughout the day from the cool blue light before the sun gets over the pass and lights up our patch through midday when it is very high and illuminates parts that are normally in perpetual shade to teatime when it is coming from the opposite direction and the shadows move from one side of an object to the other and on into evening when everything becomes more sombre and the light quality becomes more red. There are, across from where we are, some cypress trees which, when the sun is on them in the morning, are a very rich green but as the sun goes round, the trees become such a dark green as to to be almost black. Lakes here vary greatly in colour from a beautiful turquoise blue to a deep emerald green. Rocks and mountainsides vary in colour from deepest indigo through various plum colours, through peach, rich golds to bitter oranges and silky beiges


----------



## MadMorf (Jun 22, 2012)

We're in North Carolina, so I'm up to my eyeballs in greens! 
These days, I'm most interested in painting colorful village and street scenes.
Next week we're headed out to Nevada for a few days (my birthday present) so I expect I'll be doing a desert landscape or 2 in the near future...


----------

